

PyPy on Pi - Lightning
http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/3881

======
fijal
It's funny how the exact same news on the pypy blog did not make it to the
front page. Anyway, here you go for a full announcement including benchmarks:
[http://morepypy.blogspot.com/2013/05/pypy-20-alpha-for-
arm.h...](http://morepypy.blogspot.com/2013/05/pypy-20-alpha-for-arm.html)

~~~
sciurus
Yep, and it's not even specific to the Raspberry Pi-

"This is the first release that supports a range of ARM devices - anything
with ARMv6 (like the Raspberry Pi) or ARMv7 (like Beagleboard, Chromebook,
Cubieboard, etc.) that supports VFPv3 should work. We provide builds with
support for both ARM EABI variants: hard-float and some older operating
systems soft-float."

------
koenigdavidmj
Someone should host a mirror of the package repository and call it PyPIPyPyPi.

~~~
StavrosK
And then bake the URL into confectionery and call it a PyPIPyPyPi pie.

~~~
samwillis
And make it in the shape of π and call it "PyPIPyPyPi π pie".

~~~
gavinpc
This was all just too irresistible. Well, I was here for the same reason.

